# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Tại sao tải file PDF về mà không in được?

## quoctiepkt

ơi làng nước ơi! giúp mình gấp với. hôm trước tải một file pdf về để in mà không thể nào in được. m đã dùng phần mềm chuyển sang dạng word mà cũng không chuyển được.nhưng vẫn đọc được bằng forxitreader, lúc mở ra cũng không thấy hỏi mật khẩu gì cả? ai biết cách thì giúp mình với! m cần gấp lắm!

----------


## yeubongda1102

file đó vẫn in đc bình thường mà
bạn hãy chọn dòng print setup rồi cài đặt cho nó in file pdf nhé
rồi mới in đc

----------


## nguyenha9889

nếu file pdf đặt pass ở chế độ giới hạn (copy, in ấn) thì nó chỉ hỏi pass mỗi khi convert sang đuôi .doc
muốn in file này thì phải remove pass bằng phần mềm, bạn cũng có thể remove online tại đây http://www.ensode.net/pdf-crack.jsf

----------

